# Forum About Russia Society  Особенности российской модернизации.

## Ramil

Наткнулся на интересную статью, где производится обзор сложившихся российский реалий в сфере высоких технологий.    
Для меня лично было новостью, что в то время, когда весь остальной мир постепенно осваивает технологические процессы 45 нм с перспективой перехода на 32 нм в производстве микроэлектроники, государство всё ещё вкладывает деньги в 120 нм процессы. В статье приводится обзор 4 направлений: "отверточной" сборки, собственно, производства микросхем, разработки чипов и фундаментальных разработок. Прогресса не наблюдается, похоже, ни в одной из этих отраслей, более того, складывается впечатление, что мы даже не стоим на месте, мы откатываемся назад.
Особенно печально наблюдать эту картину на фоне сказочных перспектив, которые рисуют перед нами "отцы" Роснано и последнего проекта -- ИЦ "Сколково".
Похоже, "РосПил" готовится освоить новую порцию бюджетных вливаний, отдачи от которых не последует.  Россия, которую мы модернизируем | Offсянка - 3DNews - Daily Digital Digest

----------


## delog

> Для меня лично было новостью, что в то время, когда весь остальной мир постепенно осваивает технологические процессы 45 нм с перспективой перехода на 32 нм в производстве микроэлектроники, государство всё ещё вкладывает деньги в 120 нм процессы.

 Ты, должно быть, из Other Universe  ::  
Вообще, конечно, радует, что хоть что-то происходит. Но зная как у нас тут принято, можно с полной уверенностью сказать, что:
1. минимум половина бюджета выделенная на Сколково разойдется по чужим карманам;
2. если (предположим невероятное) Россия освоит хотя бы 45 нм, то сразу (с вероятностью 100%) появится налог на импортные процессоры, и в итоге придется выбирать либо отечественные поделки, либо нормальную продукцию по завышенной цене. 
Так что, когда я слышу о том, что Россия начинает делать глонасс, смартфоны, процессооры и т.д. оптимист во мне радуется хоть какому-то прогрессу, а реалист молится, что бы затея с треском провалилась. 
З.Ы. Почитай о том, сколько стоит iPhone, iPod и прочая продукция Apple в России и за рубежом - узнаешь еще кое-что интересное.

----------


## Ramil

А их "там" не учили, что конкуренция -- залог качества и жизнеспособности? Вот пока производителя ставят в тепличные условия, они и делают г..но. Достаточно посмотреть на наш автопром. В какой бы жоппе была наша автомобильная промышленность, если бы таможенные пошлины на импорт автомобилей стали вдруг вменяемые? Протекционизм, конечно, дело спорное, но если ребёнка растить в стерильном боксе, а потом выпустить наружу, он же тут же умрёт, т.к. иммунитет будет нулевой.  
Я сознательно даже не рассматриваю деятельность "РосПил", потому что с этими уродами точно ничего никогда не произойдёт.

----------


## Dimitrio

о.О. 
Я, как постоянный житель России, скажу кое-что.
1. Россия не делает (и никогда не делала) ставку на компьютеростроение. Традиционно важнейшими направлениями для нас являются тяжёлое машиностроение и энергетика. В этих сферах нам нет равных. Например, атомные станции производства РФ считаются самыми защищёнными и производительными в мире. Кроме того, институт Курчатова ведёт работы над токамаками (термоядерный синтез, - 們髑蓍驫蓍 轢齬逶 ?迺? 報頷瑩鈞驫蓍 蓁髓蓿齟 и Управляемый термоядерный синтез — Википедия ), и добился значительных успехов.
2. Новые технологии Россия традиционно применяет в оружейном деле. Достаточно провести сравнение тактико-технических характеристик "Искандеров", "Тополей" и "Булав" с европейскими и американскими аналогами. Естественно, рядовому гражданину важнее защита его дома от постоянной угрозы террористов, чем компьютеры отечественной пайки.
3. Рыночная экономика, де-факто, у нас ещё не сложилась. Переход от плановой экономики оказался слишком болезненным. После поражения в Холодной войне и ужасающих контрибуций США (мы отдали Америке весь оружейный уран, уступили все рынки сбыта, а также вынуждены хранить в Штатах 90% финансовых запасов нашей страны), в России мало активных денежных потоков.
Принимая во внимание все вышеизложенные пункты, я вынужден признать: IT-промышленность в РФ будет развиваться медленными темпами как минимум ещё одно десятилетие.
П.С.
На картинке - фотография монитора из Белоруссии. Не из России. Epic fail =).

----------


## Ramil

1. Токамак с положительным выходом энергии пытаются построить уже 50 лет, если не ошибаюсь (и не только мы) -- воз и ныне там. В таком деле как энергетика, машиностроение и военпром микроэлектроника сейчас играет важнейшую роль -- в оружейных системах -- особенно.
Безусловно, ещё остались в России учёные, которые пытаются внести какой-то вклад в развитие отечественной науки, но их а) мало; б) им на смену никто не приходит -- все мало-мальски толковые ребята попросту перекупаются западными институтами.
2. ТТХ -- это одно, реальное положение дел -- это другое. Можно иметь Т-90 в количестве нескольких опытных образцов, которые Минобороны не покупает, можно громко кричать про "Булаву", которую уже который год не могут довести до ума. Точно не помню, но вроде количество удачных запусков пока сильно меньше неудачных.
Модернизация измеряется не количеством опытных разработок, а количеством реальных боевых единиц в строю ВС РФ. Про террористов я вообще не понял -- как можно Искандерами и Тополями защищаться от террористов? Как раз здесь нужны средства радиоэлектронного перехвата, базы данных, и пр. -- опять же -- микроэлектроника.
В других странах (Израиль, Франция, США) вовсю идёт разработка "беспилотной" боевой техники -- самолётов, танков, торпедных катеров и пр. -- почти что "боевые человекоподобные роботы", у нас же "допиливают" напильником разработки 60-х, 70-х годов (и самое смешное -- гордятся этим). Наши самолёты, может быть, по пилотажным характеристикам лучше американских, но по радиоэлектронному оснащению, опять же, сильно уступают. Хорошая маневренность сейчас не нужна, всё решают доли секунды, на которую скоро обычному пилоту уже просто не будет хватать времени. Из-за горизонта пуляют в тебя ракету и улетают -- ты и не знаешь, пока она под крылом не рванёт.  
А уж про рыночную экономику -- это вообще смешная тема. Она у нас НИКОГДА не сложится. Напомню, что там, где движущей силой экономики является откат -- о движении вперёд можно забыть. Пока в России такие чиновники -- не будет никакой модернизации. Пока в России воруют все, начиная с премьера и президента -- будет только хуже.

----------

